# Switch NetGear FS108 rev. D1



## trodas (Jul 24, 2008)

Because I'm computer geek and I have at home more computers that is healty, then I need two eight port switches. Connected to my router/firewall/WiFi AP NetGear WGR 614. After NetGear FS108 revision B1 (witch you can see getting recapped there: http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=346&extra=page=1 ) is now the time to exchange the caps in the more recent version D1. As you can see, in contrast to revision B1, the D1 revision is notably smaller:







And it has much less caps too. As you can notice, the voltage filtering coil has been tried to be silenced with hot gun, however this only make the whining less noticeable, did not cure it.






Used caps is Teapo ones - a well known bad brand of caps. Some like to claim that Teapos are actually the "better of bad caps", however changed color of the PCB to brown near the regulator (partly visible on previous image) is telling otherwise. And telling it's story about extreme overheating, thanks to bad caps. It is true, that Teapos are better that G-Luxons in the B1 revision, however... Well, nevermind. Let's take a closer look:






To exchange them in this optimized D1 revision is need relatively few caps:

NetGear switcher FS108 rev. D1
---------------------------------
1x 470uF 16V d8          - Samxon GD 1000uF 16V d10 x 16
1x 100uF 16V d6.3        - Samxon GK 220uF 25V d6.3
4x 47uF 16V d5           - Samxon GK 100uF 25V d6.3

And now it looks much more optimistic!






Now I just hope that the 16V is not on the big caps for no reason at all, because I did not measured the voltages on the caps before recap...  So, maybe when I got the mood to it, I check on the voltage and we see, if a 16V cap is necessary there.


----------

